# Tips for making white shine?



## impactdi21 (Mar 22, 2013)

My Cruse is the first white car I ever bought. I didn't want to fight keeping black clean, and I didn't like the rest of the 2011 colors. So...white it is.The paint is still flawless. I spare no expense buying good products to keep it that way. While everything makes it stay clean looking, I just can't make it "shine" like a black or red car. I know it's not possible really...but is there anything anyone's tried on white to make it cross the threshold?Thanks.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I just use car soap and hot water really and it shines like crazy. I'll wash my car soon and post some pictures for you (a day or so). I just recently bought meguiers wash and wax soap, I have yet to try it out.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

impactdi21 said:


> My Cruse is the first white car I ever bought. I didn't want to fight keeping black clean, and I didn't like the rest of the 2011 colors. So...white it is.The paint is still flawless. I spare no expense buying good products to keep it that way. While everything makes it stay clean looking, I just can't make it "shine" like a black or red car. I know it's not possible really...but is there anything anyone's tried on white to make it cross the threshold?Thanks.


Here's a big tip.... Any of the ultimate product line that meguiars makes is good s*** that'll make that white cat shine liike no other...I guarantee you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Here's a big tip.... Any of the ultimate product line that meguiars makes is good s*** that'll make that white cat shine liike no other...I guarantee you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Works great for Black Granite Metallic too.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Wash it really good, claybar it, then put a few coats of liquid wax on it.. I did all of the previous steps and mine shines like crazy also get you some detail spray an a good micro-fiber towel to keep with you and give it a wipe down once a day.. That's what I do..






shiny even in the rain..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Man your car looks amazing... 

To keep a white car clean is actually simple. Wax it every 3 or 4 months clay it and you will be fine. Keep a towel incase you find any bird poop or drove through a dirty puddle and watch the baby shine!

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Clay it to get rid of the road gunk you cannot see. Then put on a good, long-lasting wax like Collinite 476 or 845. It will be very shiny. 

I also give mine rinseless car washes using Turtle Wax No-Rinse car wash and the two-bucket method. One clean bucket, one rinse bucket. Wash with a grout sponge to suck the dirt off the paint, and then dry each panel as you go. The car shines very nicely after that!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes it does. All of it actually works great for all colored cars.=]


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

As others have already stated, the key to getting any car color to "pop" is really in the right prep work. You want to make sure you clay the car and do any necessary prewax cleaning, polishing, etc to remove swirls, scratches and other imperfections in your paint. Using the two bucket method, good detailing products, and proper drying techniques also helps a lot in achieving that perfect shine, especially on white. 

White won't "pop" like other colors but it can still look "wet". I plan on getting summit white when I purchase the Cruze. Using detailing products geared towards white and light colored cars can also make your quest for making white shine more achievable. Check out autogeek.net for the best selection of detailing products. Some of my wax/sealant suggestions for you to check out for summit white are....Dodo Juice Light Fantastic Soft Wax, Dodo Juice soft waxes, carnauba wax, dodo car wax, wax for light cars, white carnauba wax , Dodo Juice Diamond White Hard Wax, dodojuice, carnauba car wax, wax for light cars, white car wax, diamond car wax, dodo waxes , Finally Liquid Souveran Wax achieves the Pinnacle of Perfection. Liquid Souveran Carnauba Wax has the ease of a liquid wax with the protection and , Collinite Liquid Insulator Wax #845, liquid wax, heat-resistant wax, car wax , Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax is unlike any other car wax! Tech Wax, a synthetic, scientifically engineered paint sealant, is an alternative to , Meguiars White Wax, wax for white cars, wax for white paint , Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant delivers a deep, wet, liquid shimmer unlike anything you can imagine.


----------



## impactdi21 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

I do clay it now and then, and wash & wax it every weekend. I use Chemical Guys stuff mostly, it's all really good for anything except white. Maybe my bar is just set too high 

I did try the NXT tire shine, that was the best stuff I've ever seen. Guess I'll grab the wax next time I stop at Autozone. I did see the McGuires white wax, maybe trying that too. I saw some people say their car looks yellow compared to a part they just waxed with it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

It been raining in Tulsa for 2 strait days.. In those 2 days that it has been raining I have driven over 200 miles of both city and hwy.. Still clean only the windshield needs to be cleaned..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Who's blue cruze is that?...I really like the how good the black rims look with that blue. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Yeah do a good wash, clay, and I've heard great thinks about Meguiers white wax or whatever it's called. It is supposedly formulated to specifically give white cars a good shine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

au201 said:


> Yeah do a good wash, clay, and I've heard great thinks about Meguiers white wax or whatever it's called. It is supposedly formulated to specifically give white cars a good shine.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've never tried the white wax or black wax..so I couldnt give ya my feedback on it. Personally I've always used the meguiars ultimate liquid wax. This wax is perfect for all colors reguardless of how light or dark it is. I've always liked how well it performs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Who's blue cruze is that?...I really like the how good the black rims look with that blue.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What blue Cruze with black wheels?? Are you talking about this pic...?








If so it's not blue it's my white Cruze.. Pic was taken just after sunrise..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> What blue Cruze with black wheels?? Are you talking about this pic...?
> View attachment 25913
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is the one. I thought it was a blue lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

impactdi21 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I do clay it now and then, and wash & wax it every weekend. I use Chemical Guys stuff mostly, it's all really good for anything except white. Maybe my bar is just set too high


Since you say you use mostly CG stuff have you tried Glossworkz Glaze it works really well on white without turning your car yellow.
Chemical Guys GAP_618_16 - Glossworkz Glaze (16 oz)


----------



## impactdi21 (Mar 22, 2013)

cruzingont said:


> Since you say you use mostly CG stuff have you tried Glossworkz Glaze it works really well on white without turning your car yellow.
> Chemical Guys GAP_618_16 - Glossworkz Glaze (16 oz)


I haven't tried that one...guess I'll order that next time. Worth a try...thanks


----------

